

Facebook now 'worth $33 billion' - nsoonhui
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/7963608/Facebook-now-worth-33-billion.html

======
tyng
It's still a much hyped valuation - while facebook's technology, brand and
information of its millions of users certainly worth a lot, it's not
generating real returns for its investors. Funny how a company can survive
solely relying on external funding.

